# Be Prepared - Plan Ahead!!!!



## WildHeritage (Feb 1, 2010)

As hunting season rolls around I thought I would remind everybody that part of your preseason prepping should include a visit or phone call to whatever Taxidermist you may use this year. Especially if you have never hunted, harvested or had a mount done before, if you have a tag you need to plan ahead. If you are using a new taxidermist this year be sure to check with them as they may want things done differently than the last. Your Taxidermist will have the ability to answer all your questions ahead of time. 

Questions like.....

What type of mounts are available for the animal I am hunting?

How do I skin my deer, bear, bobcat, elk, ect.....for the type of mount I want?

Should I skin/gut my small mammals/birds/fish if I'm planning a mount?

How do I protect the velvet on an early season buck?

Whats the best way to keep my skin cold in the field?

How much time do I have on a hot day to get my skin to you?

What are your hours? What if I get in from the field late at night?

This is just a sample of possible questions that you should have the answers to before you go into the field. All taxidermists will have their own way of doing things, so there is not one answer to these questions. This will be time well spent, when your Taxidermist is able to return a well made mount because he/she received a good quality specimen. 

Good Luck and Happy Hunting


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good post, a lot out there ill prepared.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder WH.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good post, thanks for the info.....


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Good info for all.


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Thanks WH! You guys do great work, and I hope to bring you some business this season!


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Batten down the hatches, shiver me timbers its raining hard and blowing just a bit but I think we've dodged a bullet. Power outages in Mobile but not here yet, have an 8kw generator and 56 gals of gas ready, also several gallons of coleman fuel and coleman stove. Also have city water and gas so those were still on after Katrina. Plenty of canned goods for about a weeks worth as well as beans and bullets. But this is mild compared to Katrina--heck it doesnt even concern me too much other than the pain of the power if it goes out and hooking up to the gen etc... right now is the worse it will be for us here in west Mobile.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok just a lot of rain right now, and still fairly windy--but the blowhard Isaac is for all intents done here. Winds are about 35ish but steady and getting a real soaking--wish I could send some to you guys! Been up all night, its a thing I do with all serious storms, will be going to bed here in a few now that my nights and days are now screwed up.


----------

